# Fogges



## LisaFogarty (Jun 9, 2010)

Hi there

My friend and I are from Australia and are thinking of moving to Phuket and wondered if anyone has any areas that they can recommend - close to the beach but perhaps on a hill in case there is a tsunami!

Also wondering what house prices are like and rental properties as we will rent for one year and then move if we like it. Not close to Patong beach though!

We loved Kata. Anything near there?

Many thanks
Lisa


----------

